# سؤال عاجل لكل من استخدم ut



## challenger84 (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه المهندسين حد اشتغل بجهاز ut ماركة TRU-SONIC ارجو الافاده عاجلا
هو جهاز تايواني شبه الKRAUTKRAMERيا ريت لو حد شغال بيه او اشتغل بيه في مكان عمله يرد عليا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 أغسطس 2010)

وايه الفرق بينه وبين اى جهاز أكيد هتعرف تلاقى تشابه ولو صغير يمكنك من التعانل معاه


----------



## challenger84 (22 أغسطس 2010)

المشكله اني كنت محتاج الكتالوج بتاع جهاز tru-sonic-
عشان عايز اعمل طباعه للشاشه و هو عنده الامكانيه دي بس مش عارف اعملها


----------

